# Tivo app on Android not working: ""Your streaming device has encountered a problem."



## billdz (May 14, 2015)

"Your streaming device has encountered a problem. Running streaming setup may fix theproblem. Error code: V=35 E=3"

Get this error message every time I run the Tivo app and try to watch a show on my Nexus 4 phone. Anyone have any ideas about a fix?

Thanks,
b


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

No fix until Tivo decides to give a crap about the reliability of their streaming.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

billdz said:


> "Your streaming device has encountered a problem. Running streaming setup may fix theproblem. Error code: V=35 E=3"
> 
> Get this error message every time I run the Tivo app and try to watch a show on my Nexus 4 phone. Anyone have any ideas about a fix?
> 
> ...


Well, one thing is for sure: re-running streaming setup is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## billdz (May 14, 2015)

Uninstalling and then reinstalling the app seems to provide a temporary fix


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

billdz said:


> "Your streaming device has encountered a problem. Running streaming setup may fix theproblem. Error code: V=35 E=3"
> 
> Get this error message every time I run the Tivo app and try to watch a show on my Nexus 4 phone. Anyone have any ideas about a fix?
> 
> ...


I've encountered this also and contrary to another poster re-running setup can fix this. I've encountered it on my Galaxy S4, Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 and Galaxy S6 Edge.

When you re-run setup you must first un check Use Cellular Network. Exit app and restart app, run setup. When it completes check Use Cellular Network and exit app again.

It should now be fixed.


----------

